# Handpresso Domepod



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone any personal experience of using these? I know that Fairfax are UK suppliers of them, and whilst I'm sure that they would answer any queries that I have before I order one, I'd be grateful if anyone who has actually used one could give me their impressions. (For example: does the Intense Filter make much difference?)


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh well, no-one used them, eh?

So, I've done a couple of hours research on the US forums and have decided to give one a go, and tonight ordered one from Fairfax, so I'll report back after it arrives and I've sussed out how to use it. I looked at the Mypressi as well, because I know that Glenn thinks highly of them, but the extra cost and the reliance on gas cylinders put me off.

I'm not going to be making espresso half-way up a mountain or anything like that, but need a way of making myself espresso when I'm sitting in Court (I'm a magistrate for my sins!). The choice in Court is instant or instant. I've tried the Aeropress, but it's a bit messy, given that there is a kettle, but no sink in the room we use for coffee. My current solution is to take coffee in a small thermos, but I'm sickening of that, although it's miles better than instant. So let's hope the Handpresso sorts out my espresso needs. (I'm actually wondering, that if it's as good as some of its reviews, if it will mean that the Brikka gets left behind when we go on holiday?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Look forward to the review when it arrives


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> The choice in Court is instant or instant. I've tried the Aeropress, but it's a bit messy, given that there is a kettle, but no sink in the room we use for coffee.


That's tough. My office has a vending machine with no kettle or sink - very little choice. The canteen has a Black & White coffee machine which is passable and priced at just over £1 is not too bad.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

We only have kettles at work but I bring in my Hario slim, aeropress and v60, so have quite a lot of choice.

I'll definitely be interested how you get on, although I think the ultimate 'travel' espresso fix has to be the bacchi stovetop!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Ordered on Tuesday night, despatched Wednesday and arrived safely at lunch-time today. Well done Fairfax, thanks.

For anyone not familiar with this little gadget, full details and a video are here: http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com/Coffee-Machines/Handpresso/Handpresso-Domepod.aspx

First impressions are that it is very well made and finished, quite a weighty piece of kit. Looks and feels like a quality item. I tried it with home roasted Jailbreak, ground at the level that I am currently using for the Rocket. Used 7 grams initially, which (just about) crams into the little portafilter. Tamping initially seemed a bit of an issue, but on subsequent shots I used the end of the Handpresso itself as a tamper, and that worked well. I know that Reg Barber makes a tamper of the correct size for these, but that's probably a bit of overkill!

After a few goes I think that I've got it almost sussed, and its pushing out a 1 ounce shot in around 20-22 seconds. Very acceptable crema, dark thick and lasting - and very acceptable brew of espresso - certainly better than taking it in a flask (which I did, hopefully for the last time, this morning). , A bit thinner than I'm used to, but hey, it's early days yet.

I bought the case and pod that hold three of the 'portafilters' - so I reckon that with them loaded up and the unit stuffed in my bag, I'm OK for a morning+ of coffee.

No photos yet - but really the vid that I've linked to says it all.

I weighed up carefully whether to get the version that takes ESE pods, as it may be a tad more convenient (they aren't interchangeable or adaptable in the Handpresso) - but , in fairness, with a pod of three portafilters pre-loaded before setting off for the morning, I don't think that this version is a problem - and has the advantage of being able to get my own coffee ground and dosed exactly to my taste over a period of time.

Hope this is of interest. At the moment, and it's early days yet, of course, seems like a solution to my problems!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Couple of weeks since I got this, and I'm so impressed that I thought that an update was warranted.

I'm already convinced that it will replace my Aeropress on hotel trips, and my Brikka on self-catering holidays.

But, to my surprise, I'm finding that it's also getting use at home. I'm generally in charge of getting up first in the morning and firing up the Rocket ready for when we are up and about. I now find that I can have the kettle boiled and cooled sufficiently ready for use in the time it takes me to feed the cat ( - there's no way anyone can enter the kitchen in the morning and leave alive without feeding the cat). Thirty seconds later there's an espresso ready! Clean up is equally quick. An extra shot of caffeine, and a very pleasant start to the day.

The original purpose of getting this was for use in an office where there is no alternative source of decent coffee. The only downside has been that the first time I used it there a colleague came into the room whilst I was finishing pumping it up and almost had a fit because he thought, at first glance, I was busy cocking an auto pistol ready for use!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting one of these for when I go away. I was wondering if yours is still going strong and if you'd still recommend it?

Also does anyone know about taking coffee beans on a plane? Can you? Or can you put them in your suitcase? (I'm only going to spain no where exotic)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I can answer the taking beans on a plane having just taken 3kg to NZ and brought back closer to 4kg... oops









They can be carried in both hand and checked-in luggage

Tape over the one-way valve holes though if putting them in the hold otherwise they get decompressed and end up as bricks


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

MonkeyHarris said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these for when I go away. I was wondering if yours is still going strong and if you'd still recommend it?


Absolutely still going strong and in use a couple of days each week at least. I'd totally recommend one. I would recommend that you get one in advance of your trip to get dosing and tamping sorted before you go. I was impressed with mine from the off, but with a bit of tweaking dose and tamp (I'm using the same grind as I do for the Rocket), it's improved even further. My tip is to try to get a full 7g into the mini-baskets - tamp halfway full if necessary, then fill up and tamp again. The base of the device makes an acceptable tamper. I'd also adise getting the 3 extra basket and container kit - I load three shots up before I leave home and it sees me through the morning.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that I missed the original post as I am also a Handpresso user.

I originally bought the ESE pod (Handpresso Wild) version but the machine was fatally damaged during my divorce proceedings (don't ask!).

The replacement is the Handpresso DomePod which takes ground coffee. I also bought the intense portafilter.

I love this machine and recently bought the travel case which contains four cups and a small (500ml) thermos flask. I also have the pod carrier allowing me four coffees without reloading.

I need a proper tamper. I do not find the machine allows me to tamp quite hard enough. I need to measure the basket and order one if I can find one! Anyone know the size?

I have a spare machine case if anyone wants one - make me an offer. It holds either Handpresso on its own.

Overall. A great gadget which is extremely well-made. One gripe .. I think we are paying a lot of money for beautiful but useless packaging.

Fairfax are good and very fast to ship.

David


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Reg Barber made a few for this outfit: http://www.handpresso.ca/en/premiere-mondiale-un-tamper-pour-la-handpresso-domepod-est-maintenant-disponible/

Size appears to 32.5mm.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! I have ordered one from Canada. Incidentally, Reg's people told me that they will make any size you want.

David


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Worth pointing out that if anyone is wanting a custom Reg Barber that it's worth giving Coffee Hit a try before ordering direct from Canada, as the postage can be a killer. I've just had a custom tamper delivered via Coffee Hit and it came in at a better than £40 saving on a direct order from Reg's website.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I ordered directly from Handpresso's agents in Canada. Worked out at £38 including shipping - this was less than Reg Barber quoted direct. I don't think that Coffee Hit are likely to have or make a 32.5mm tamper! DB


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> Worth pointing out that if anyone is wanting a custom Reg Barber that it's worth giving Coffee Hit a try before ordering direct from Canada, as the postage can be a killer. I've just had a custom tamper delivered via Coffee Hit and it came in at a better than £40 saving on a direct order from Reg's website.


How are you finding your RB? Did you go with the C-Ripple?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting story to that, I ordered the C Ripple, but RB sent out the flat ripple in error! They are currently e-mailing me a c-ripple base as a replacement. I'm well impressed by the workmanship otherwise!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Best of both worlds then.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I ordered what I thought was a c-ripple from coffeehit, but it turned out to be a flat ripple instead (they don't stock the c-ripple but the description, now ammended, wasn't clear). It would be interesting to hear your experiences and whether you notice the difference as I will have the opportunity to get one brought back from Canada to me later this year.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just received my Handpresso tamper and made a cup using exactly 7g of coffee. As noted, it needs some finesse to get 7g into the filter (I had to do two intermediate tamps - I know, I know!) but the resulting coffee was delicious! Just over 1oz with a lovely crema! As good as any home espresso - apart from my Isomac machine of course!

Just a shame that the whole package has cost me more than a domestic machine would have! I'll be road-testing in Poland very soon!

DB


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got one of these. A lot nicer in the flesh than in the photo and works well.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

vintagecigarman said:


> My tip is to try to get a full 7g into the mini-baskets - tamp halfway full if necessary, then fill up and tamp again. The base of the device makes an acceptable tamper.


I just googled 'Handpresso tips' and found your post - the quality of my coffee has skyrocketed, thank you! I don't have accurate scales, but I suspect I'm getting rather more than 7g into the basket. Tamping two or three times is a pain but definitely worth it.


----------

